# Spam vs. Legit Emails



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

Sometimes a legitimate email gets sent to my "spam" folder. I have to check that folder daily to make sure I haven't missed any important messages. I just wonder what criteria Yahoo uses to determine if an email is spam or not.


----------



## Mike (Aug 18, 2019)

If a company sends out a "Mail Shot" of the same
message to thousands of people the Email providers
see that as Spam.

So you can set your system to allow messages from
that kind of sender by telling your Email Program to
accept anything from "Contacts List/Address Book",
that way what goes into your Spam Folder probably
should be there.

Mike.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2019)

With my system, I can mark an e-mail as spam and anything thereafter coming from the same sender goes to the spam folder.  The system also apparently recognizes some spam e-mails on its own.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2019)

A legitimate message sometimes goes to Spam....if you are using Yahoo e-mail.  If that happens, simply click on the "not spam" icon at the top of the page, and that message/sender, along with future messages from the sender, will be moved to your good e-mail.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> Sometimes a legitimate email gets sent to my "spam" folder. I have to check that folder daily to make sure I haven't missed any important messages. I just wonder what criteria Yahoo uses to determine if an email is spam or not.



I don't have Yahoo email, but all services   occasionally   get mail in the wrong place.  Can only check to see if anything important  landed in  the Spam folder.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> With my system, I can mark an e-mail as spam and anything thereafter coming from the same sender goes to the spam folder.  The system also apparently recognizes some spam e-mails on its own.


What email system do you use, Butterfly?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 19, 2019)

I get spam messages sent to my Samsung cell phone even though I have the do not disturb feature which is only supposed to allow my contact list. I don't know how the odd one gets through.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

I never get spam emails. 
Yayyy.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2019)

StarSong said:


> What email system do you use, Butterfly?



I use Thunderbird, which is from Mozilla, like Firefox.  I've used it for years and years.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I use Thunderbird, which is from Mozilla, like Firefox.  I've used it for years and years.


I use that, too!  The spam filter doesn't work as well for me as it apparently does for you.


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2019)

I use BTinternet which is tied to Yahoo, in that system
beside the "Move", "Delete", buttons there is ... three
little dots, I click there and there is a drop down menu,
I can't remember all the options, but I click "BLOCK",
another small window opens and asks if I want to block
the senders and delete all previous from them, I click "Yes"
and it is all done.

I did this with every spam Email I received last year or in
2017 for about two weeks, after that time I have very rarely
received any spam, mainly ones that were not spam, but a
few ones that were, I also did the same with spurious ones
in my "In Box".

Now I only get mail from people who are OK.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2019)

G-mail have made things more complicated by having a 'Promotions' section. These are items which would have previously gone into the 'spam' folder. I paid a bill on-line, and the receipt went in there, while a message from my brother went in 'spam' so, yes, you do have to check everything carefully.


----------

